# Another cool trophy



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2011)

I received an email stating I'd won another trophy for best grow Slipper Alliance. I sent 5 plants to the Shreveport AOS Trustee Meeting. Here is want I received back on Friday.

It's not easy to photograph





















The base is some kind of a tree knot with ployurethane on it.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2011)

Cool -- a crystal Paph! No water needed, just an occasional dusting.

Congrats, Rick!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2011)

It's blown glass art. Can that be crystal too Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2011)

I was using crystal as equivalent for lovely glass. Not too literal.


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2011)

Very cool Rick.

What plant was it for?


----------



## Shiva (May 1, 2011)

Good for you Rick. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 1, 2011)

Very nice reward for a job well done.


----------



## likespaphs (May 1, 2011)

great trophy!


----------



## John M (May 1, 2011)

Yes! Very cool trophy! Congrats!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 1, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2011)

how cool is that? so what plants did you send?


----------



## Wendy (May 1, 2011)

WOW...nice trophy. Very original. Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I sent 4 plants to the Shreveport AOS Trustee Meeting. Here is want I received back on Friday.



 
Congrats! Although I'm not sure *I *would have fallen for the old, "_Here's an indestructible paph so we'll keep your plants"_, trick! oke:


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2011)

Ice cool Slipper for the King  !!!! Congrats Rick!!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2011)

Haha. That's a cool trophy. Who made it?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2011)

Rick said:


> Very cool Rick.
> 
> What plant was it for?


*Paph callosum var. sublaeve*



Justin said:


> how cool is that? so what plants did you send?


*Justin, Diane posted PICs from the show her thread is titled "Shreveport/AOS Spring Show 2011" in there she has a PIC of the Houston tabletop. I also posted the plants*


Heather said:


> Haha. That's a cool trophy. Who made it?


*Great question Heather. I will try to find out*


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2011)

:rollhappy: :clap: a glass slipper - how perfect is that -The Cinderella Award! :clap: CONGRATS! :clap::clap:


----------



## Candace (May 2, 2011)

Wowee!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 2, 2011)

That is an awesome award!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 3, 2011)

Cool Trophy! Congrats!

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

Congrats :clap: Great trophy...!!!


----------

